# Falling off the lift



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I started snowboarding in Jan. and have been to 6 mountains getting a lot of time snow time. I have been on the lifts since mountain 2, most using the detachable lifts (is that what they are called)...the ones that slow down to unload. I fell off maybe once in the beginning, otherwise, was good. I was using rental beginner Burton Boards. I think they all had stomp pads. Last week I got a killer deal on a 141 Burton Sweet Tooth. It is flat and glassy on the top and no stomp pad. You guessed it, all last weekend at Crotched Mt. and Pats Peak, I fell off EVERY lift. I could not do it. I felt like an idiot. Can I blame the new board? 

I will get a stomp pad for sure but, what the heck?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you cleaning off the snow off your board where you place your back foot?


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

Just make sure you don't put the stomp pad in the middle of your board. 

I would recommend that you practice skating and turning with one foot off. It may be the change in board profile that is messing you up and not the slippery top sheet. But nothing wrong with putting a stomp pad.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Stomp pads are not 100% necessary. Some will argue for, and some will argue otherwise. I do not have a stomp pad on my board. If your technique is proper you should be fine. I say leave it off and it will be like a benchmark to reach for. Keep ~60% of your weight on your front foot and let it dictate your direction, just like regular riding. A lot of people put a lot of weight on their back (loose) foot while skating which is the opposite approach. If anything put extra weight on your front. If your tail is being unruly then try 2 things: 1.) when placing your back foot in front of your rear binding, apply pressure back into the side of the binding should help you stay stable and keep you from rotating unwillingly. If that is hard just keep your straps out of the way and put your foot into the foot bed.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Practicing skating is what does it. I've been warming up by going down the bunny hill one-footed for a while now. Haven't fallen off the lift yet this season. *is a little proud*


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks..I have been pretty good skating to get around and onto the lifts. The decline (some pretty steep) coupled with older clunky lifts booting me in the ass has caused me to bale. Also, yes, lots of slushy soft slippery snow on my board. Will try these tips. Thanks...


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

What my instructors always said about getting off the lift: put your back foot on the board, look straight ahead (or where you want to go), stand up straight and relax.

I also hold on to the lift for a little longer to let the people sitting next to me to get off first. They always cut me off for some reason (goofy rider, I sit on the left side of the chair). But they're usually my friends so I forgive them 

I hope you have an easier time with this soon


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Keep in mind it may be mental to a certain degree - you are thinking the top sheet will be slippery since it is glossy and are allowing it to psych you out. A stomp pad will alleviate that mental issue by giving you comfort that your foot will stick. Eventually you likely won't need it. I know I installed one first thing on my first board which I rode for years. Didn't install one on my current board and haven't noticed the difference at all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The top of my arbor is slick as snot when snow covered or wet. .Any time I tried to use that back foot to help steer, it slipped off the board. ...and, I was having trouble with the lifts at first without adding that to the mix. I fell, A LOT!!! 

A stomp pad helped me immensely! Once I could keep my rear foot glued to the board, I fell a whole lot less often. (...dismounting the lift anyway!) 


-edit-
....I should also mention I don't have a stomp on my _other_ two boards! (_Unless the mystical, magical NS carbonium top sheet of my proto counts as an "all over" stomp pad!_)  LOL!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

imo, get a stomp pad for goodness sake, if you rebuild your confidence you can just take it off later...it's about fun, and eating it getting off the chair is not fun, and a potential knee-buster...get one that looks like a piece of rasta-bacon and all the kids will be jelly


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I polish the top of my boards with car polish, so they are extremely slippery... Hehe

Practice one foot on gentle slopes, you will soon get the hang of it... 

Failing that, even a bit of duct tape by the back foot will help...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just go straight and try not to turn also put more weight on the front leg. If someone gets in your way just ram into them.  Then proceed to yell at them for not clearing the area fast enough.

Oh and get a stomp pad so feel more secure for now.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

stomp pads aren't 100% necessary. my first 8 or so years of snowboarding i never used one. i started using one last year and it helps a little but it's not that much different in my opinion. maybe it's because after 8 years i got good at not using one, i dont know. falling aint no big deal for a beginner, even intermediates. you'll get use to getting off the lifts with out a problem soon. plus no stomp pad will help you if you don't knock the snow off the top of your board before you get off the lift.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

definitely blame the equipment.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Aside from technique, there is confidence. If you're afraid that you're going to fall every time you're getting off the lift...you're probably going to fall. So make the lift your bitch. Also, howdy from a fellow cape codder.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> definitely blame the equipment.


+1 well hells yeah blame the equipment !

Years ago i was playing golf with a guy that was new to our usual foursome. I was playing like crap and slicing the ball off every tee. I bitched about my driver a couple of times and then the new guy asked if he could try it. I said sure, and he crushed one about three hundred yards down the middle, handed me the club and said nothing wrong with your driver! I was like you SOB ! Laughed our asses off over that one.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

loving the replies..great humor and of course, a diverse viewpoint...I am going to conquer this..am definitely looking down, the slushy snow was damn slippery, gonna blame the chair lift a bit (grin) and ya, I was baling towards the end because I psyched myself out of standing straight and getting off "gracefully"...well, on a good note, I was navigating blue squares last weekend


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In slush/warm melty snow conditions my rear foot slid all over the place. A stomp pad solved it.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was struggling with falling off the lifts too...live in NC and most of the mountains here have old fast lifts with steep icy exits. I got better when I put my back foot up against my rear binding and try to put pressure against the binding so that there is as good of a connection with my boot as possible. Also , I try to ride as straight as possible without pressuring either edge. This works well as long as some yahoo doesn't cut you off , forcing you to turn. For me I am more comfortable riding on the far left of the lift as I ride regular and if need be can go to my heel edge without having to worry about hitting anyone to the left of me.

When I first started if I was on a lift by myself I would sometimes strap in so I would be ready to go (i have GNU step ins). I had zero problems getting off with both feet in. I guess the lift operators frown on that for some reason.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

what i always did was just go straight and try to turn slowly once i cleared the ramp. now im a little more confident about it but when i was younger and newer to the sport i felt the same way... It will come with some time. when i was 6 days in i was still falling off the lift almost every time as well.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

You probably don't want to hear that this year I have been getting on and off the lifts switch - with no stomp pad either.

Have rarely fallen.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> *You probably don't want to hear that* this year I have been getting on and off the lifts switch - with no stomp pad either.
> 
> Have rarely fallen.


Then why do you still post it? Troll! :laugh:


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't read through every reply, but just wanted to let you know it's pretty common, especially without a stomp pad. It can also depend on your board (I've had boards that were squirrelly off the lift and others that feel rock solid). 

One bit of advice that seems to have helped my daughter is to not worry about going left or right. Just turn in the seat, stand, plant, and relax. Go straight...then go right or left. If you meant to go right, but you find yourself gong left, just go with it. You can skate to where you wanted to be after you stop. 

I put my back foot against my binding and brace it there, but go ahead and grab that stomp pad. Boards get slick, why not use some help?


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I fall about once a season getting off the lift. I get more nervous getting off the lift than any other part of snowboarding. I have been riding for years, I consider myself an advance rider, but lifts still get me. Normally they are the lifts that don't detach, and have a drop (like some of the chairs at A-bay).


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Stomp pad or no stomp pad, the best thing one can do to improve their ability to get off a lift is to:

Make sure you keep your hips and shoulders inline with your board.

We are not skiers. We do not rotate our hips or our shoulders to face "forward" getting off a lift. You need to keep your body in line with your board.

Yes, you must look forward, but do so over your shoulder. The second you rotate either your hips or shoulders forward when getting off a lift, your board will turn and with only one foot strapped in, stop pad or not, you are in for an ugly experience getting off that lift.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

I just hop off the lift and try to go straight, as far as possible, before putting my foot down and moving away quickly.

But, I've stumbled a few times getting off the lift, usually because the snow is a) missing at the top b) someone's carved a massive line into the snow, c) ice.

And one time because I got cross checked by another snowboarder as she was getting off the lift. Ended up knee smashing the barrier as I got knocked into it.

And I really like those high speed lifts that slow down at the top, while the rest of the lift is moving at full speed... Still have no idea how it switches speeds so seamlessly.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with using a stomp pad if you want. Though it is likely all mental. Now that you're wigged out, you're probably trying to push off when you get to the top of the lift, if so, this might be causing you to fall.

Just stand up, and let the chair push you forward and down the ramp. :yahoo:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure if its been mentioned, but placing your back foot firmly against the rear binding as you're exiting the lift can effectively replace the need for a stomp pad when learning


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

caribchakita said:


> thanks..I have been pretty good skating to get around and onto the lifts. The decline (some pretty steep) *coupled with older clunky lifts booting me in the ass has caused me to bale*. Also, yes, lots of slushy soft slippery snow on my board. Will try these tips. Thanks...


I see this all the time & I know how to solve it:thumbsup:

Don't stand up right away.

Remain seated until the very last second.

when people get up off the chair, they tend to push off with their hands.

this causes the chair to swing, usually hitting the last person or two exiting the chair. Not the first person(s) exiting the chair.

Which just happens to be the lesser experienced snowboarder.

If you stay on the chair that tiny little bit longer, the other people will be slightly ahead of you. 
Just far enough that you guys won't touch if either of you fuck up.


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

KellionBane said:


> And I really like those high speed lifts that slow down at the top, while the rest of the lift is moving at full speed... Still have no idea how it switches speeds so seamlessly.


Um, detachable chairs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This was a great place to practice getting off the lift...there was only about a 20 foot runout you had to stop or turn or duck a rope to a cliff area...if you can do it here...you can do it anywhere :yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This was a great place to practice getting off the lift...there was only about a 20 foot runout you had to stop or turn or duck a rope to a cliff area...if you can do it here...you can do it anywhere :yahoo:


Haha:laugh: I remember the first time I saw that thing.

Luckily, I already knew how to snowboard.


TT


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This was a great place to practice getting off the lift...there was only about a 20 foot runout you had to stop or turn or duck a rope to a cliff area...if you can do it here...you can do it anywhere :yahoo:


Where is that?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Haha:laugh: I remember the first time I saw that thing.
> 
> Luckily, I already knew how to snowboard.
> 
> ...


I wish it was still here...so much fun to take a hot shit noob or tourist...they would see it...start swearing, shittin the pantz...I'd just chuckle and say "ur going to be fine...just go straight down and slam on the brakes...oh ya watch out for the folks hiking through." :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Baker...old chair 1


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I wish it was still here...so much fun to take a hot shit noob or tourist...they would see it...start swearing, shittin the pantz...I'd just chuckle and say "ur going to be fine...just go straight down and slam on the brakes...oh ya watch out for the folks hiking through." :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Baker...old chair 1


 You really _are_ "Wrathful" aren't you??? (...that or a sadist!) :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My first season? Offloading _That_ SOB'n lift would have meant my utter destruction!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> You really _are_ "Wrathful" aren't you??? (...that or a sadist!) :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> My first season? Offloading _That_ SOB'n lift would have meant my utter destruction!!!!


You should be careful if you ever get over to Cannonsburg then Chomps. The unload on their main quad is nothing like that thing above, but is a pretty crazy drop by our standards. And when I was there there wasn't a fence behind it either, if you aren't careful you will wind up falling over the other side if you don't slam into the concrete lift pillar first. That thing is nasty. I mean nearly as crazy as that one above, but still I'm glad I didn't encounter it as a noob.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Also! Don't be afraid to let the person next to you know that you're having lift issues, especially if you don't know them. A simple "My board has been slippery off the lifts today" can go a long way toward you getting off the chair cleanly.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

caribchakita said:


> I started snowboarding in Jan. and have been to 6 mountains getting a lot of time snow time. I have been on the lifts since mountain 2, most using the detachable lifts (is that what they are called)...the ones that slow down to unload. I fell off maybe once in the beginning, otherwise, was good. I was using rental beginner Burton Boards. I think they all had stomp pads. Last week I got a killer deal on a 141 Burton Sweet Tooth. It is flat and glassy on the top and no stomp pad. You guessed it, all last weekend at Crotched Mt. and Pats Peak, I fell off EVERY lift. I could not do it. I felt like an idiot. Can I blame the new board?
> 
> I will get a stomp pad for sure but, what the heck?


The lift operators at Crotched and Pats are run by teens who are too busy checking their texts than paying attention to the people coming off lifts. At real mountains they will slow down the lift if you signal to them. People at Crotched and Pats don't care. Nor will they stop the lift if you wipe out coming down to give you a chance to collect yourself. It's just not a safe environment. You see people plow into each other, and it could all be avoided if the lift operators did their job.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ksup3erb said:


> The lift operators at Crotched and Pats are run by teens who are too busy checking their texts than paying attention to the people coming off lifts. At real mountains they will slow down the lift if you signal to them. People at Crotched and Pats don't care. Nor will they stop the lift if you wipe out coming down to give you a chance to collect yourself. It's just not a safe environment. You see people plow into each other, and it could all be avoided if the lift operators did their job.


Well don't come here; if you can't get on/off the lift and out of the way...the least of your worries, you have no business being here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Loftness said:


> Also! *Don't be afraid to let the person next to you know that you're having lift issues*, especially if you don't know them. A simple "My board has been slippery off the lifts today" can go a long way toward you getting off the chair cleanly.


^This!! ^

That 1st season n half I was having sooo much trouble dismounting the lift? I would ALWAYS give my seatmates a heads up. Even after I got over crashing 4 out of evey 5 times, I let ppl kno that I could only "break left" when getting off. It helped avoid a lot of collisions. :thumbsup:


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

KSup, It's funny because my friend (who is an expert) thought was odd they never slowed down the lift at Crotched or Pats..I will say, the guys and girls loading at Crotched Mt. have been super friendly and attentive and the folks loading at Pat's (a senior citizen brigade) were super nice. I cannot say about the off loaders but again, they did not stop or slow down the lift for me, then again, I was up in two seconds and dragged myself to the side.

I'm getting a stomp pad ...It will build my wavering confidence after two days of lift shame


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Man i keep seeing this thread title and thinking the discussion was about actually falling off a lift.

I start remembering those times when the lift chair has been 20+m up (60ft) and thinking how bad it would be to fall off. Saw a video on here last year about some kid who fell from that height. Looked baaaaddd


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Man i keep seeing this thread title and thinking the discussion was about actually falling off a lift.
> 
> I start remembering those times when the lift chair has been 20+m up (60ft) and thinking how bad it would be to fall off. Saw a video on here last year about some kid who fell from that height. Looked baaaaddd


I do that on the lift constantly! Look down, oh wow, that's a long way! *hangs on for dear life*
I'm actually comforted when folks lower the bar. I don't do it myself because of what I've read on this forum in the past, LOL! 

And yeah, that's what I thought the thread was about at first.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I actually freak out thinking about lift crash...ok, nuff said...


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Varza said:


> I'm actually comforted when folks lower the bar. I don't do it myself because of what I've read on this forum.


Wait why not?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Loftness said:


> Wait why not?



the bar is only for strapping in early 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Varza said:


> I do that on the lift constantly! Look down, oh wow, that's a long way! *hangs on for dear life*
> I'm actually comforted when folks lower the bar. I don't do it myself because of what I've read on this forum in the past, LOL!
> 
> And yeah, that's what I thought the thread was about at first.


No bars to lower on our little hill...know a kid that got blown off the chair...needless to say they then put the chair on wind hold. Two weeks ago was riding a quad by my self and a gust blew the chair hard enough to bang it into the tower....I was lying on the chair taking a nappy...woke me right up :huh:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No bars to lower on our little hill...know a kid that got blown off the chair...needless to say they then put the chair on wind hold. Two weeks ago was riding a quad by my self and a gust blew the chair hard enough to bang it into the tower....I was lying on the chair taking a nappy...woke me right up :huh:



I've always wondered if I could actually nap on the lifts. I've came close at end of day. last week my board smashed into on of the pillars holding up the lift. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

stickz said:


> the bar is only for strapping in early
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wha? I don't understand.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

you balance your board on the part of the bar where skis would go. then you lean over the bar and strap your other foot in. then you proceed to put
the bar back up and ride away already strapped in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Loftness said:


> Wait why not?


Because people on here were complaining about people lowering the bar, saying they're sissies or just annoying or something. Basically, I don't want to annoy anyone, but the extra length of metal between me and falling to my doom doesn't bother me, quite the contrary...

This is only for the long/high lifts though. When I ride the tiny ones, I don't care one way or another.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Only time i get annoyed at people for lowering the bar is when they do it without telling people, and it whacks my helmet.

Other than that the only people who should get annoyed by it are the ones intending to jump off early at a low point that looks like untracked powder


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

stickz said:


> you balance your board on the part of the bar where skis would go. then you lean over the bar and strap your other foot in. then you proceed to put
> the bar back up and ride away already strapped in
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's only if there's a foot rest.

One of the little hills around here used to have foot rests.

Slowly, year by year they started removing them for some reason?

When it got to be my turn to load the lift, I would let people go in front of me until my chair had a foot rest.

That evolved into... Trying to ride off the lift, right down the seat.:WTF:

Lying down is good too though, especially when it's a crazy blizzard.

Now I just take my board off ass soon as we pull away from the loading bay.

Tuck it into the seat beside me & throw my legs up on it "Lounge chair" style.:bowdown:

Just before the top I'll put it back on.

Hahaha. Sometimes I forget to put it back on & have to stand up & walk off the high speed quad.

The lifties panic cause I'm holding my board, but they don't know what to do?

Then I calmly stand up & walk away.

Once I was changing the stance of one of my bindings on the chair, in the mad rush to finish before the top of the lift, I ended up putting the wrong foot in the binding.

Try exiting the chair like that.

Left foot in your right binding.:dizzy:


TT


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol...I'd love to spend a day on planet TT...:laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Varza said:


> Because people on here were complaining about people lowering the bar, saying they're sissies or just annoying or something. Basically, I don't want to annoy anyone, but the extra length of metal between me and falling to my doom doesn't bother me, quite the contrary...
> 
> This is only for the long/high lifts though. When I ride the tiny ones, I don't care one way or another.


Wait what?!? I don't get people that don't lower the bar. Like what are you TOO COOL?!? Fuck that. I've been riding for 22+ years (and skis before that), I ride hard, but I lower the bar every time.

I ask you this: Why not? If somebody gave me one good reason I'd consider it...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Wait what?!? I don't get people that don't lower the bar. Like what are you TOO COOL?!? Fuck that. I've been riding for 22+ years (and skis before that), I ride hard, but I lower the bar every time.
> 
> I ask you this: Why not? If somebody gave me one good reason I'd consider it...


Not looking to give you a reason but I'll explain why I dislike the bar. It's basically because of the footrests, really. Secondary reason being blindsided head slams by the eager bar pullers. 

When a quad is loaded full, most often with a mix of skiers and riders, that damn bar and its footrests make it less than comfortable. The skiers promptly prop their skis on said rest, making any negotiating of my dangling board a bit awkward. Thus contorting and praying for lower extremity circulation ensues. 

I've no problem with those who prefer to use the bar due to fear of heights or thoughts of plummeting to their death. In fact, I was seated next to a girl on a board the other day who white-knuckle clutched the bar as it halted and swung. So I decided to distract her with off-topic conversation. If you're scared, I get it. But most (skiers) seem to use it as a foot rest. 

And Pouts. Of _course_ you lower the bar every time. OCD to an extreme, right?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

You dont put your board on the foot rest? Just tweak it out forward like you are doing a sweet tailgrab and its comfy as!

Those sorts of lift bars are rare though. Happy when i find a lift with them!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

How is it in North America people can't manage to handle a snowboard and footrest without some agonizing discomfort and aren't able to bring down a safety bar without knocking one another upside the head? 

While in Europe, no one complains about footrests and we can fill a six seater with people from six different countries that don't speak a common toungue without causing some sort of brain injury as someone brings down the safety bar.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Itch, I may reside in North America, but I am Irish, passport and all..I'll get this lift thing worked out..I do promise 

:yahoo:


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

See I usually love using the foot bar to rest my board on. And if I'm not in the mood, or I'm in an awkward spot on the chair (like the middle, which I avoid like the plague) i just let it dangle under the bar.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Once I was changing the stance of one of my bindings on the chair, in the mad rush to finish before the top of the lift, I ended up putting the wrong foot in the binding.


Once he rode with a left foot in a right binding all day... just to see what it would feel like to ride switch. 

He is the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> And Pouts. Of _course_ you lower the bar every time. OCD to an extreme, right?


Damn right!  I also try to always sit on the outside, makes it much easier to use the footrest. Seems about 1/3rd of the chairs I normally ride have footrests. I prefer the ones without.

Although, on quiet days (which are most days in the rockies) when there's just two of you on a 4 man chair with footrests, I sit with the T between my legs and have my board across the rest like I'm sitting in a la-z-boy! 

Okay, I just googled "ski lift footrest snowboard" to try and find a pic of people doing what I'm talking about. What I found was way more funny!

Patent #1:









Patent #2: (apparently this is a ski rest that you bring with you?!?)









Patent #2: (above mentioned ski rest in the requisite FANNY PACK)









WTF #1: (This is a snowboard connected to a twin screw auger that propels you uphill... :blink









WTF #2: (Mar river glens single chair, I want to ride this one day!)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> I'm getting a stomp pad ...It will build my wavering confidence after two days of lift shame


Get one. Better to build up confidence now is key. Don't listen to anybody who tells you it's uncool 
I haven't used one on any of my boards the last 15y till I got a deck last year that is slippery as a fish. This deck has a stomp pad now, so what?


----------

